# I Quit.



## th1rte3n (20/1/16)

Thought this would be appreciated here..



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (20/1/16)

th1rte3n said:


> Thought this would be appreciated here..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Thanks for a motivational video. I can relate to this chap 100%. I feel like I have made a major achievement by stopping smoking on new years eve 2015. Lol. It's easy to keep track of the number of days. I am so paranoid of being without my atomisers that I am buying enough to keep everywhere. My health is worth all the money I have and will still spend on vaping gear.

And vaping is a whole new lifestyle of fun.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (20/1/16)

[QUOTE="And vaping is a whole new lifestyle of fun.

[/QUOTE]

Fully agreed brother!!


Yup... So much so for people that says the eGo ONE (AKA Twisp Aero) is k@k né. This guys quit smoking with one of those, so, even though it is a Twisp, hats off!!


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Great video. This helps smokers big time


----------



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

Casper said:


> Yup... So much so for people that says the eGo ONE (AKA Twisp Aero) is k@k né. This guys quit smoking with one of those, so, even though it is a Twisp, hats off!!



My first device was an Ego One, not the Mega, the normal one. Had to charge twice a day and everything. But i quit smoking by using that thing and still have it on my shelf as a reminder of where i started and where i am now.


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

Casper said:


> [QUOTE="And vaping is a whole new lifestyle of fun.



Fully agreed brother!!


Yup... So much so for people that says the eGo ONE (AKA Twisp Aero) is k@k né. This guys quit smoking with one of those, so, even though it is a Twisp, hats off!![/QUOTE]
I am still pumping my Twisp Aero every day in between my other e Eleaf istick and Melo 2 units. I cannot really fault the Aero. Twisp is a great and diligent South African Company. However, an ijust2 is a much better starting device than a Twisp Aero for half the price. 

I will give credit to the Twisp Aero for effectively getting me off the fags.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

I quit stinkies on the Twisp Clearo in Oct 2013.

Vaped on them for a few months.
My review of the Clearo is here

Worked for me. And for that reason I will always be grateful to Twisp.
But that said, quitting would have been easier with today's devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

This video is awesome and very motivational!!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (21/1/16)

Awesome thanks for sharing th1rte3n !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Silver said:


> I quit stinkies on the Twisp Clearo in Oct 2013.
> 
> Vaped on them for a few months.
> My review of the Clearo is here
> ...



Totally agree. Clearo was also my first device, but I have had more than 50% of my friends that have tried go back to cigarettes. The maintenance and poor support on these devices makes it very easy for users to go back to the smoking habit. I reckon this guy had it easy, as he was being sponsored. Properly got a new coil every day


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

I must say, if you want to stop smoking tobacco, and you want to vape, unfortunately you are going to have to part with a substantial bit of cash. There is plenty of trial and error, not to mention juice experimentation and coil replacement. However, as said before, how much are you willing to pay to enjoy nicotine by adding a few extra years to your life? 

At age 50, I will NEVER go back to cigarettes. My lungs are already wrecked from decades of tobacco smoking. I feel like I have a second chance with vaping. And I hope that somehow my lungs will heal albeit only a bit.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Casper said:


> [QUOTE="And vaping is a whole new lifestyle of fun.


 
Fully agreed brother!!


Yup... So much so for people that says the eGo ONE (AKA Twisp Aero) is k@k né. This guys quit smoking with one of those, so, even though it is a Twisp, hats off!![/QUOTE]
Twispe is the initial introducer of vapour <---- But then the world of vaping comes out over that ego One Hill and you meet the world of these people. I wish all stinkin smokers would commit to something new - not the same old cigarette after cig waiting to get another taste off the same analog thing 
Vaping is great because: Nobody will build the same vape! Nobody will mix the same flavours, and everyone will aim to produce clouds and flavourful vapes that benefit them, and not harm their lungs.

Smokers however, do be aware that the nicotine content in twisp flavours is either 0mg or 18mg <--- not for sub-ohming and for some reason the tar that's covering their lungs makes them resistant to water vapour? Whereas we can hold the vapour until we've held our breath finished?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## th1rte3n (27/9/16)

Episode 2.




Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

Damn, incredibly inspiring, so glad and proud to be a part of the "vape family"....and will continue to encourage smokers to kick the habit anyway that I can, even by sponsoring their start onto the "vape highway"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/16)

Excellent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (27/9/16)

Nice Find @th1rte3n And thank you for sharing. If only we could get thousands of people to watch it.

Lol I bet Big Tobacco must hate watching it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moey0208 (27/9/16)

Excellent video. Thanks @th1rte3n for sharing. Very inspirational too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

